# AutoCad for theatre Tutorial



## chawalang

Can anyone recommend any education resources, youtube videos or publications that would go about teaching AutoCad as it pertains to drafting scenery. What I have found this far is very broad and I have been taking some time to get re acclimated to the software. Any thoughts would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## BillConnerFASTC

I started on AutoCAD in 1982 and it is basically a drafting program, not a design program, like Revit is claimed to be. I drafted by hand since high school in the 1960s so it was not a hard transition. I think you just start, maybe with a hand drafted completed set and reproduce those. I think the failure of a lot of computer drawn working drawings today is that it becomes about the drawing while completely missing that its simply a tool for communication to the builders, and not an end in itself. Also it tends to leadvto many more drawings and that alone is bad for communication. Buildings built with 100 sheets total when all hand drawn now have 1000 drawings - and simply not possible to coordinate.


----------



## AlexDonkle

The best and worst part of AutoCAD is that there's lots of ways to do anything you want in the program. Someone else here may be able to point you towards Scenery specific recommendations, but I would imagine if you search for "Architecture AutoCAD training" a lot of features will overlap with Scenery construction. 

I'm not sure how widely accepted it is in the scenery design industry, but I would recommend looking at Sketchup as well. Free program, much faster than AutoCAD, and generally more intuitive to self-teach. Typical workflow I see for a lot of architects now modeling concept drawings in SketchUp as 3D models, then converting to the more "construction oriented" Revit / AutoCAD drawings once the Client gives approval.


----------



## DrPinto

First, become familiar with the drafting standards that are used in the theater. Download and print them out. Take the time to really look them over.
http://www.dolphin.upenn.edu/pacshop/usitt92.pdf

Next, download the NEWEST version of AutoCAD. It's free for students and educators.
http://www.autodesk.com/education/free-software/autocad

Now you need to learn the basics. I highly recommend the videos that Brooke Godfrey has on YouTube. She's really good at explaining things and she's got a pleasant voice too. She uses AutoCAD 2013 in the videos, but it's not that different from the latest AutoCAD release. Start with her 2D Drafting Basics.
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvFYwxhh980YgD3_Zsfhi7HAJGjkf5X7b

After completing the 2D videos, I HIGHLY suggest moving on to her 3D Drafting Basics. Then you'll have the ability to design and make things using a 3D printer.
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvFYwxhh980al4B9oihpZWompt_xrVAmn

Take your time when viewing her videos. Don't just sit through them. Do what she's doing in your own copy of AutoCAD. I suggest using two monitors. Have her video playing in one while your AutoCAD is open in another.

Again, take your time with the videos. They are nice and short, so you can learn a little at at time. I think the longest one is around 20 minutes. Spend a little time each day going through them and review what you learned previously. Don't try to watch all the videos at once. You risk getting overwhelmed and might end up forgetting more than you learn.

Like any other software program, using it to actually do something is the best way to learn. Consider drafting a theater space or a set for practice after you finish the videos.

Good luck!


----------



## themuzicman

AlexDonkle said:


> I'm not sure how widely accepted it is in the scenery design industry, but I would recommend looking at Sketchup as well. Free program, much faster than AutoCAD, and generally more intuitive to self-teach. Typical workflow I see for a lot of architects now modeling concept drawings in SketchUp as 3D models, then converting to the more "construction oriented" Revit / AutoCAD drawings once the Client gives approval.



If a TD sent me Sketchup files of a venue, I'm very likely to not trust a bit of scenery on that stage. If a designer is using it to visualize, that's cool, but it better stop there. I want AutoCAD or Vectorworks files of the finished/in build designs.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC

themuzicman said:


> If a TD sent me Sketchup files of a venue, I'm very likely to not trust a bit of scenery on that stage. If a designer is using it to visualize, that's cool, but it better stop there. I want AutoCAD or Vectorworks files of the finished/in build designs.


I agree - sketch up is for sketching and design, AutoCAD (or others I'm not conversant with) are for drafting for the builders.


----------



## sk8rsdad

I defy anybody to determine quality of the scenery on a stage based solely upon the drafting package used by a venue. Passing judgment on a design based upon the drafting software used is ludicrous and snobbish.

FWIW, Sketchup is quite capable for detailed design with all the accuracy anyone could possibly need for most scenery. Some of us are unable to spend $2000 per year for a drafting package.


----------



## themuzicman

sk8rsdad said:


> I defy anybody to determine quality of the scenery on a stage based solely upon the drafting package used by a venue. Passing judgment on a design based upon the drafting software used is ludicrous and snobbish.



It's not ludicrous and snobbish - at any single time I have 5 large shows running in my venue with another 5 in development. I already have to file convert everything between VW2015, VW 2010, VW 2013, and AutoCAD - Is it snobbish to say that I don't want to deal with another file format because someone was too cheap to work within industry standard software? I really have zero need for 3D drawings in the work I do - When was the last time you saw someone make detailed 2D designs in Sketchup? When was the last time you saw someone link their entire Sketchup drafting into a FileMaker database to track changes and generate paperwork and labels off of that drafting? 


sk8rsdad said:


> FWIW, Sketchup is quite capable for detailed design with all the accuracy anyone could possibly need for most scenery. Some of us are unable to spend $2000 per year for a drafting package.



There are plenty of programs that spit out DWG and DXF drawings that don't require you to spend $2000 a year, DesignCAD and DraftSight are 2 such programs I have a lot of designers use. An AutoCAD licence is $4500 a seat up front and a perpetual upgrading license is $1680 a year. Not cheap, but if you are doing work in scale, worth it. VW just had a sale where you ended up paying around $500 a year for 3 years and got VW2015 and then an upgrade in 2017.


----------



## sk8rsdad

A desire to not want to work with a different file format is fine, but that's not the basis of my objection. What raised my ire was the assertion that a piece of scenery is untrustworthy because the drawings were made with a non-standard piece of software.


----------



## chawalang

Thank you for the info everyone, it is all very helpfull.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC

I wasn't basing judgement of the quality of the design or trustworthiness of the scenery based on the software, but if it's designed by one person and perhaps drafted by the person or another, and the plans are shipped off to a shop somewhere else for building from the drawings, which I think should be complete and not require further detailing, I think AutoCAD does that better than sketch-up. A lot of performing arts centers are begun in sketch up but I assure you that they are not built from drawings from sketch up.

Its a lot different if the same person designs and then is in the shop, and is responsible for supervising the construction, in which case free hand sketches are fine and not a determinate of the ultimate quality of the design or construction of the scenery. So perhaps the delivery method of the scenery is a critical part to the choice of appropriate software.

I find AutoCAD easy to learn and easy to use, but I did start when there were not 100 commands, and now there must be many thousands.


----------



## RickR

"Most" people that use Sketchup use the free version for basic 3D modeling and have little CAD training. Due to both software and wetware limitations you don't often get a good clean end product. I believe that @sk8rsdad meant that the program can be used to it's full capabilities and produce good drawings. Bill is right in that the goal is communication and clear drawing pages are a key part. 

I distrust someone sending me a DWG unless there are conversations first. DWG does not really lock down layouts so you can't be certain of what will print. I want pieces of paper to take into the shop. PDFs or DWFs are good but I've hear of issues with both of those.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC

RickR said:


> "Most" people that use Sketchup use the free version for basic 3D modeling and have little CAD training. Due to both software and wetware limitations you don't often get a good clean end product. I believe that @sk8rsdad meant that the program can be used to it's full capabilities and produce good drawings. Bill is right in that the goal is communication and clear drawing pages are a key part.
> 
> I distrust someone sending me a DWG unless there are conversations first. DWG does not really lock down layouts so you can't be certain of what will print. I want pieces of paper to take into the shop. PDFs or DWFs are good but I've hear of issues with both of those.



Well, I've not heard of problems with pdfs - if they've been looked at by the person making them, and I know they don't correct my spelling mistakes in the AutoCAD drawing magically (wish they did) - but I'm happy to send to a printer near you and have hard copies delivered to a client - reimbursable with 10% mark up of course. I think once in last 10 years I had to do that. Might be more like 15 years since I sent mylars.

PS - I only send a dwg when asked and then only with a disclaimer.


----------



## AlexDonkle

RickR said:


> "Most" people that use Sketchup use the free version for basic 3D modeling and have little CAD training. Due to both software and wetware limitations you don't often get a good clean end product. I believe that @sk8rsdad meant that the program can be used to it's full capabilities and produce good drawings. Bill is right in that the goal is communication and clear drawing pages are a key part.



Just to add, not that Sketchup will ever compete with AutoCAD in serious construction, but after Google sold the division to Trimble several years ago, they have added a lot more CAD-esqe features for producing drawings inside the program. What I find helpful is creating spaces or equipment in Sketching, then exporting to DWG / AutoCAD to detail further (or importing into EASE for acoustical models). 


BillConnerASTC said:


> I think once in last 10 years I had to do that. Might be more like 15 years since I sent mylars.



Lucky. We still have to print hard copies and wet sign them for most of our local DOE work...


----------

